# Vb Or Tooheys



## hupnupnee (5/9/06)

A bloke at work is in charge of organising the annual Footy Tippers Night. He came up to me today and asked, "Your a bit of a beer expert, what do you reckon, VB or Tooheys New, in cans or in bottles". :lol: .

I told him I'd ask my brains trust of other beer aficionado. So here it is, what does the great AHB brains trust believe is the best. (Tongue firmly in cheek). I think the Buddists have a term for these sort of paradoxical questions.  


Cheers

Tim


----------



## Stuster (5/9/06)

Definitely VB in bottles.

More bottles are good and the VB labels come off easier. :lol:


----------



## matti (5/9/06)

Where do you live?
Coopers for SA
Toheys for NSW ('cause it's currently on special)
XXXX for QLD
Red back for WA
Cascade for Tassie
and Vb for every cowboy who doesn't care
Sorry Melbourne No footy for you.... Yet!
matti


----------



## Linz (5/9/06)

Stuster said:


> Definitely VB in bottles.
> 
> More bottles are good and the VB labels come off easier. :lol:




Yeah, Go the VB


The 'original' VB in the crown seal stubbies!!!........



Plenty of stock for future brews for you, and it mildly better than the green death


----------



## matti (5/9/06)

any thing for the territory :lol:


----------



## Whistlingjack (5/9/06)

A true "beer expert" would say these are not real beers. 

However, I would go the Tooheys. Do they come in tallies?


----------



## Stuster (5/9/06)

Linz said:


> The 'original' VB in the crown seal stubbies!!!........
> 
> Plenty of stock for future brews for you, and it mildly better than the green death



Most of my bottles are old XXXX long necks from the 1970s and 1980s. Lovely bottles. Especially as I didn't have to drink the contents. h34r:


----------



## DJR (5/9/06)

How about you tell him to get both, mix all the bottles up in a bucket and then make a beer bong out of a funnel and some hose, that'll be right up his alley. Just make sure it's ice cold. h34r: 

I don't think there's much convincing people when they ask silly questions like that. No wonder there is no real market in aussie craft beer beyond lagers and pale ales.


----------



## Weizguy (5/9/06)

VB or Tooheys?

NO thanks, I'm drinking beer!

Seriously though, if they're your mates, you want them to drink something decent. Maybe get some Mountain Goat, and a bottle of cheap tequila for the real p!$$heads!

If they're not really mates, who gives #@$%? Get 'em whatever's on special at the cheapest bottlo U can fiind.

My humble opinion

(real beer) Seth


----------



## hando (6/9/06)

Tooheys for sure. 

I tasted the VB original ale a few months back and thought... What went wrong?


----------



## Sammus (6/9/06)

VB. With no tongue in cheek, if I had to drink one of them, I'd go with VB - unless I had a sweet tooth, then I'd drink the new (or softdrink if available )


----------



## Adamt (6/9/06)

Well, both of them have a VILE yeasty aftertaste, but I think I'd rather be seen drinking New out of a bottle.

I drink quite a bit of New at the good old Adelaide Unibar, at $3 a pint off tap it goes down smooth; after two pints when the yeast twang is imprinted in your throat.


----------



## matti (6/9/06)

AdamT
at least your not a HB snob... good onya to own up LOL
Still got 
3 stubbies of Tooheys in fridge
12 Coronas 
4 VBs
6 Crownies
26 hbs of lager. bitters and ales.
plus several conditioning and ready to bottle ssonish
Piss head? YES!!!
matti


----------



## normell (6/9/06)

matti said:


> any thing for the territory :lol:




Yeah
Darwin stubbies

Why not go dark, Tooheys Old or Carlton Black


Normell


----------



## hupnupnee (6/9/06)

I have passed your considered opinion onto my mate, I even tried using WeizGuys suggestion and ask if we could drink "beer" instead. He didn't get it. Those poor fools just don't understand.

In the end he has decided to go for VB in cans, because he can crush the cans easily after the do.

Given I, like most of you, have very definite standards when it comes to beer, I have to decide, do I drink or do I ummm, what's the alternative ....

Standards are, after all, negotiable. 

Now any good hangover therapies. (Don't seem to get hangovers with my beer, but that other crap wow!)

Flocualtor

Tim


----------



## AngelTearsOnMyTongue (6/9/06)

hupnupnee said:


> Now any good hangover therapies. (Don't seem to get hangovers with my beer, but that other crap wow!)



There is only one guaranteed solution to reduce the effects of a hangover from megaswill.

Once you call it quits and are going to hit the sack, FORCE your self to drink at least 2 Pints of water (Preferably 3 or even 4. The more the better).

It counteracts the dehydration which is the main cause of pain but I think it must also dilute the formaldehyde.

Oh and some panadol and sleep till 3:00PM  

ATOMT


----------



## sluggerdog (6/9/06)

My choice from that would be the new in a can.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (6/9/06)

I would honestly choose a bottle of water but if that's not an option, i'd have to say VB or as others have mentioned VB Original Ale as it's "Traditionally Kettle Hopped"  or something like that.


----------



## Bobby (6/9/06)

i would go new as i cant stand vb at all. worse yet vb in a can....yuk.


----------



## Thommo (6/9/06)

My advice,

Turn up already half cut so it doesn't matter what they put in your hand.


----------



## Snow (6/9/06)

Bring your own HB - enough to get you half cut and enough to give everyone else a taste of "real" beer. That way you can "educate" your mates and knock your tastebuds out before you move on to the VB.

- Snow


----------



## troywhite (6/9/06)

Although I'd never buy either of them, my mate in Canberra always has Tooheys New in the firdge so I've got smashed on them a number of times. They are definitely better than VB (but still far worse than anything else you could buy)

And yes the Tooheys New does come in long necks. 

Try and convince him to get Coopers Pale Ale....


----------



## troywhite (6/9/06)

hupnupnee said:


> Now any good hangover therapies.



Actually, again surprisingly, Toohey's New has never given my a hangover on those nightly big drinking sessions where he was providing the swill.


----------



## Trent (6/9/06)

Thommo - You are a very wise man. I think that is the only sensible option, after 6 beers, you dont care what you drink! You will for the first one, but after that, it wont taste like anything, except impending hangover.
Snow - Your advice is also excellent, but if he gets his mates onto his home brew, they'll drink him outta house and home (maybe)
Sorry you have to drink VB from a can, Hupupnee, at least ya got some good advice!
All the best
Trent


----------

